# my 7 week old albino skunk x



## daniel4united (Oct 3, 2010)

she is called tinker and can really get into the smallest of places

she loves cuddles and lovesss chicken and beef.
she does the cutes thing when she has water she splashes it with her front feet.

here are some pics of her from tonight cuddled up 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ringo2309 (Jul 6, 2011)

agh she is the cutest. i get my albino skunk on the 21st im so excitted i cant wait lol.


----------



## daniel4united (Oct 3, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## angiepie (Jul 7, 2011)

awh!! how beautiful!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awww shes beautiful:flrt:


----------



## daniel4united (Oct 3, 2010)

she my little baby xxxx

and thank you


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

:gasp: OMG! Love it!!


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

She's soooo cute!! :flrt::flrt::flrt: Great name too!! I have a Black and white classic female called Tinks!! : victory:


----------



## daniel4united (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks xx btw this isnt dan its his gf lol


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awwwwwwww.... so cuuuuuuute! I love the close-up, you can see so much detail! She's gorgeous! Looking forward to some pics of the cutie when awake! :2thumb:


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

Aw, look at those little feeties! So cute! Great photos too.


----------



## daniel4united (Oct 3, 2010)

she is now turning 9 weeks old and cries when we leave and is going through the biten stage any help on how to stop this??

thanks here is an update on tinks xxxx







Uploaded with ImageShack.us
asleep with daddy 







Uploaded with ImageShack.us



just woken up


----------



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

She is beautiful  I know a breeder who owns a couple of classics and an albino. The are even more gorgeous in real life! Such a pretty girl you have there


----------



## daniel4united (Oct 3, 2010)

i have a 9 week old de scented female albino skunk for sale this is a very hard sale as i love her very much but due to other commitments i have to let her go she is friendly loves cuddles she ever sleeps in my bed with me she will follow you every were you go loves to play she come with her own toys water dish and food bowl and her carry case and pillow.

this is very hard but i am looking for a quick sale the link below is her on my other thread that i have about her please only contact me if you are interested and i am not looking to make any money on her i got her for £450 so i will take ono and i can travel to meet 

thank you very much for reading this and please contact me by here or my mobile number is 07783704826 thanks from amber


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww... I'm sorry to read that. I hope she has a great new home! xx


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

wow she is stunning


----------



## merfster (May 1, 2011)

I really really want tinks :/ havnt a clue how to look after her or anything about skunks...its becky btw... but would love her, is she demanding at all and how r u getting on with the biting stage? x so cute :flrt:


----------



## minniedee89 (Aug 3, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## MissLongwhiskers (Sep 29, 2011)

awww, what a beautiful little princess :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

She's adorable!!


----------

